# Wanting to find the right boots, but no shops.



## TexassSnow (Sep 21, 2011)

Ive been tempted to buy a few different boots online but as my name suggests im currently plagued with living in Texas, and shops carry like 3 boots here. I want to experience others!
Cyber Monday deals were painful to pass up because I definitely enjoy saving money and NEED boots! 
Is the only way to buy boots effectively to go in and try them on? If so I think my best bet is to head to REI in denver when I'm up there in January and to try every damn thing on. 
I really can't narrow it down to anything at all so if you have any suggestions for an all mountain freestyle rider, that'd be great. Also undecided on the bindings because I've heard boots then bindings in that order haha. (already have the board!)
Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

You don't NEED to go to a shop to try on boots, but paying for return shipping quickly adds up. That's why it's ideal to go to a shop for trying on boots cause you may go through a dozen pairs before you find the one that is perfect for your feet.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you could try on the boots that are available to try on, and then if you want a different model in the same brand you can order it online, you will know how to size it...then you can slighty break in the boots around the house or shoveling snow and/or any problems, see a bootfitter when you come to co.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you go to Denver please visit other shops other than REI :laugh: I like REI don't get me wrong. and the REI in Sacramento carried a few more items than the one here in San Diego. But still


----------



## TexassSnow (Sep 21, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> If you go to Denver please visit other shops other than REI :laugh: I like REI don't get me wrong. and the REI in Sacramento carried a few more items than the one here in San Diego. But still


I just know the REI there is huge! Im not entirely sure I'll be in Denver itself anyway. Yeah return shipping Is a beast is rather not deal with. Anybody know of any shops with a large boot selection in fort Collins or boulder? Visiting campuses next trip up


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

TexassSnow said:


> I just know the REI there is huge! Im not entirely sure I'll be in Denver itself anyway. Yeah return shipping Is a beast is rather not deal with. Anybody know of any shops with a large boot selection in fort Collins or boulder? Visiting campuses next trip up


I'm a big fan of REI and you don't need to travel to Denver. REI has a great return policy; you can try the boots at home, just don't use them outside. In addition, REI can have the boots (you're interested in) delivered to your local REI store (no shipping). Try them out there and return them in the same day.

The downside, you have to pay in advance. So if you want to try out 5 boots, you have to pay for 5 boots. Talk with a sales person at REI first, as I've never ordered 5 items at one time then returned them. But I have bought and returned many items in the past.

Hope this helps - Nito


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you're a member at REI ($15 for life, gets you 10% back on everything) you can return anything - whenever. i just rode 3 days on a pair of boots and returned them. if you wanted to you could ride 2-3 seasons on a boot and return it. 

its not really how the return policy was meant to be used, but some people do it anyways. i've heard of people outfitting an entire trip/expedition from REI and then just returning everything once they were done (obviously an abuse of the system but it just goes to show you how open their return policy is).

i will try to buy boots from REI every time now, because i can take em back if they start to hurt or suck - and boots can be so hard to get right.


----------



## TexassSnow (Sep 21, 2011)

That's definitely one of the reasons I liked REI, plus the dividend at the end of each year. 

Will I know immediately if the boot isnt right for my foot? What should I look for?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no, those were the Deeluxe Sparks - i talk about them in the Xavier thread... i need to take those to get heat-molded or something.. they're giving me a nasty pressure point on the whole outer instep of my front foot. got em at US Outdoor so no returns on those...


the other ones i got from REI were some Vans Cirro double boa... nicely made boots but causing pressure points as well... i've figured that stiffer or softer, i need boots with a lot of padding/cushioning. as i age my vagina becomes sandier every day and its pussifying my feet quickly


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

have you heat-molded there before? do they have someone there who you trust knows boot-fitting well?

i've never had to heat-mold boots in 20+ years of shred.... maybe i'll join you if they know their shit


----------

